# Repeat Pap



## srziegler (Nov 5, 2007)

Is there a CPT/HCPC code for a repeat pap done because of an abnormal pap or is it just considered an office visit?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## KHH (Nov 6, 2007)

*Repeat Abnormal Pap*

Try 795.00 Or V72.32: See If Ones Of These Can Possible Help


----------



## chrisali (Nov 6, 2007)

I would just code the office visit based on the documentation, most of the time I see a 99212.  thanks


----------



## ajs (Nov 7, 2007)

You just post the E/M code for the visit.  Obtaining the pap smear is included in the visit.


----------



## daniel (Nov 17, 2007)

*Answer to repeat Pap Smear.*

You would have to way your options. Wich you feel would reimburse higher. Level 2 vs the Q0091-Collection of the Pap Smear. Some insurance pay between 20.00 to close to 50.00. For the Q code. 
Some practices recommend to use Q0091 with mod 76 with the abnormal pap smear DX. Alone. I do this myself, and am comfortable with this scennario. And do get reimbursed. Just an example of what's going on out here in the coding world.

Hope this helps
Daniel

P.S- modifier is just for the repeat pap done by the same physician.


----------

